# Trade Pierce



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

Although it is probably too late. Welcome to the lottery, Danny.


----------



## bballin (Jun 3, 2003)

Pierce would still get top 10 compensation. Problem there is that its almost impossibleto trade a player like pierce and still get value in return. Pierce, while it is easily debatable that his play is having a negative effect on the team, has starting putting the ball in the hoop. Who could we trade him for? I don't think at this time of the season we'd get even anything close to PP's value. This team evidently needs time to gel, can you imagine what would happen if we pulled PP out as well!

chaos


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

Just Curious if it works???


TMAC for PP straight up


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

Michael Redd + Tony Kukoc


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PatBateman</b>!
> Just Curious if it works???
> 
> 
> TMAC for PP straight up


Nope. You do mean Todd MacCulloch right?



lol, j/k but it doesn't work.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> Michael Redd + Tony Kukoc


We can't yet, we gotta wait till Paul's stock reaches an all-time low, and maybe make a deal for another overpaid player and a 1st rounder (in the 27-30 range). :yes:

*We also wait till he has one year remaining on his contract.*


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> 
> 
> We can't yet, we gotta wait till Paul's stock reaches an all-time low, and maybe make a deal for another overpaid player and a 1st rounder (in the 27-30 range). :yes:
> ...


You forgot the unproven foreigner (Jiri)


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

Jermaine O'neal :yes:


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

Hmm, you took LaFrentz and Welsh for Walker and Delk.

How about Tariq Abdul-Wahad and Marquis Daniels for
Paul Pierce?


----------



## jbs (May 4, 2003)

Well I'm amazed how many have given up on Pierce so soon. Isn't this the same Pierce that is a proven playoff performer and one of the 10 best players in the league?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PhearDaPierce</b>!
> Jermaine O'neal :yes:


I don't like him very much, I mean he's very talented and has some great skills (especially when he plays vs the Celtics...he gets like 21 rebounds every game...but that has got to do a lot with our team) but I really don't like players that only show up for 1 half. We need players who will show up for 48 minutes not 24.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jbs</b>!
> Well I'm amazed how many have given up on Pierce so soon. Isn't this the same Pierce that is a proven playoff performer and one of the 10 best players in the league?


Yes when he's had a star right next to him.


----------



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

I like to be different. So here I go again.

Trading Pierce is not the answer. Pierce is just adjusting to the new system. It has only been a few games. Do you all really believe that somehow Paul Pierce is anything less than what he was last year: a top flight player in the NBA? Pierce is still learning and adjusting.

I do think that Walker should have been kept. What the Celtics are suffering from right now is not Pierce failing it is the Walker trade. 

Blame Ainge for the losses not Pierce. Blame Ainge not Obie. The Celtics were Eastern contenders the last two seasons with both Obie and Pierce. The fact that they are now struggling is not due totally to them...but also to the struggle to adjust to a new system. Perhaps they never will. Are we all blindly trusting that Ainge and his ideas and trades will get us further than Walker, Pierce and OBrien did?

I remember the same kind of blind trust when Pitino came aboard. Look where his rebuilding got us.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jbs</b>!
> Well I'm amazed how many have given up on Pierce so soon. Isn't this the same Pierce that is a proven playoff performer and one of the 10 best players in the league?


I don't think we should trade Pierce but he obviously needs help and he had that with Walker. Not only did he have help he had help from a player who was more then willing to take a back seat so that Pierce could have all the glory when Pierce only showed up for the fourth quarter every game.
There is not one other All Star in the NBA who would be willing to not only take a back seat to Paul but let him have all the credit without saying a word.


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't think we should trade Pierce but he obviously needs help and he had that with Walker. Not only did he have help he had help from a player who was more then willing to take a back seat so that Pierce could have all the glory when Pierce only showed up for the fourth quarter every game.
> There is not one other All Star in the NBA who would be willing to not only take a back seat to Paul but let him have all the credit without saying a word.


Look I agree that Antoine was a big part of the puzzle, that Pierce probably got more credit than he should have(though you imply some kind of nefarious intent always with Pierce and he just doesn't seem like the type who is always desiring to hog the spotlight), and Antoine should not have been traded.


That said, STOP trying to make Antoine out to be the biggest Saint in Boston C's history. He had issues as well, your posts make it sound like everything was great and rosy with him around. he is a good player, a community guy, etc, but there were issues with him just like any other player, and perhaps a bit more. With him it was better than it is now, but it probably was not enough to get them all the way. You absolutely love Antoine and hate Pierce. Personally, I do not care about Pierce or Antoine, or who the hell gets the credit. That is so petty, like arguing over how Pierce was trying to get a trip-doub when the C's won a game. Really just so petty. I just care about wins. Please take part in stopping this petty he said, she said Pierce vs. Antoine thing. Antoine is gone, Pierce is struggling, it's over. No use in crying over spilt milk my friend.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PatBateman</b>!
> 
> 
> Look I agree that Antoine was a big part of the puzzle, that Pierce probably got more credit than he should have(though you imply some kind of nefarious intent always with Pierce and he just doesn't seem like the type who is always desiring to hog the spotlight), and Antoine should not have been traded.
> ...


 I do not have to point out what Antoine's weeknesses were and are because people like you went around on a daily basis doing that. When you couldn't find a real reason you just made some up (Not you personally but the Walker haters in general) 
Some of you still do that now.
That fact remains we were a playoff contendor with Antoine in the line up. He is the only name player gone and now look what this team has turned into.
It is obvious to many that Pierce is having a hard time with out Antoine and what I posted above is my opinion. If you do not like what I write then you have every right to ignore it.

The fact remains we need another All Star who can not only get everyone going on the floor but off the floor too. Pierce is obviously not capable of doing that.

I don't hate Pierce and I don't like Antoine better then Pierce. (as people) I root for the Celtics but just because I am a Celtics fan doesn't mean I can't see and say what is wrong with this team.
If you cannot handle when others disagree with you then maybe you should not be reading a message board. Last time I checked message boards were for discussing which is what I will continue to do.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*She speaks the truth, no pun intended*



> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't think we should trade Pierce but he obviously needs help and he had that with Walker. Not only did he have help he had help from a player who was more then willing to take a back seat so that Pierce could have all the glory when Pierce only showed up for the fourth quarter every game.
> There is not one other All Star in the NBA who would be willing to not only take a back seat to Paul but let him have all the credit without saying a word.


Every word lastlaugh says is true. But I agree with Bateman that we were not going to go all the way as constructed. Problems, and the lottery, lie ahead. But next year we could be pretty tough, if any free agent wants to come in and play in what clearly is no longer a special place in the minds of anyone, least of all the Celtics ownership.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: She speaks the truth, no pun intended*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> 
> 
> Every word lastlaugh says is true. But I agree with Bateman that we were not going to go all the way as constructed. Problems, and the lottery, lie ahead. But next year we could be pretty tough, if any free agent wants to come in and play in what clearly is no longer a special place in the minds of anyone, least of all the Celtics ownership.


WOW, This must be a first you agreeing with me. lol.

I would like to take your post a little bit further. You said that if a free agent comes here. That was my point. Where are we going to find another player willing to take a back seat to Paul Pierce
while doing the majority of the dirty work and not getting any of the credit?
We could have built around Pierce and Walker but Danny Ainge never gave that a chance. We were a lot closer with that combination then I can see us being in the future. Unless we fall to the very bottom of the heap and find a baby Shaq in the College ranks.


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> 
> 
> I do not have to point out what Antoine's weeknesses were and are because people like you went around on a daily basis doing that. When you couldn't find a real reason you just made some up (Not you personally but the Walker haters in general)
> ...


I apologize if I came off harsh in my comments. It is a very frustrating time for the C's. I think Antoine gave us a lot. I also think at his salary he could have given us more. Towards the end of his tenure he started to cop and attitude before he was trading(when asked about the uptempo offense, he said they did not need to change and said he would refuse to change). Granted, a lot of these guys act like they are entitled when they become "all-stars." OB is a big part of the problem, we got reamed on the Walker Deal, and this has all been a long-time coming. Walker cannot be blamed. Could he have done more? Probably. But to saddle either Walker or Pierce with the way the Celtics are today is not fair. I don't think it is fair to put it all on Pierce unless it can be proven he wanted Walker to leave. Unless Pierce asked/wanted him to be traded, the blame lies with OB/Ainge. Should we have traded Walker? I don' know honestly. For so little? Obviously not, we got killed on that deal, just absolutely reamed. Now it just fits into the pattern we have been seeing, so it is not all that odd-----> 


POOR DRAFTING, POOR TRADES, BAD LOTTERY LUCK, and that [strike]jerkoff[/strike] PITINO are the reasons where the C's are today. The only thing they could do right is when a no-brainer like Pierce fell into their laps. The Antoine trade just fits the celtics m.o. the last 5 years or so. They are really screwed. They suck and will not get better anytime soon.

While the adjective is a proper description, but not appropiate. ---agoo


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PatBateman</b>!
> Towards the end of his tenure he started to cop and attitude before he was trading(when asked about the uptempo offense, he said they did not need to change and said he would refuse to change).


This is what ticks me off when people say it. He never said he didn't want to change, he was the first guy running in the pre-season. What he did say was we will try to change for the first couple of weeks then we'll get back to the same old half-court set. 

And by the looks of it he was half right, this team didn't even attempt an uptempo game and just went to the same old half-court basketball.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Ainge, Drafts, Pitino*

Some random ramblings:

Both of you are right, in my humble opinion. Antoine was the consumate team player, but he was not performing to salary, not willing to change. He was the lightning rod for criticism, which left Pierce immune, and helped Paul become the player he is. Paul is struggling without him. Antoine was becoming a drag on team chemistry, and I'm not sure what options we would have had in terms of rebuilding if we had kept him (because of the extension issue). Antoine, though, in his improved physical condition, would have rebounded better than Vin Baker (that is obvious).

I think Ainge's first draft deserves a good grade so far. I am impressed by Banks and think his potential is bright. Perkins is intriguing to me.

I think it might be time for a coaching change, too. The sooner the better if Ainge doesn't think O'Brien is going to implement the running game. 

Pitino was a horrible GM, which set this franchise back 3 years, at least. Wallace is a great GM when he is signing FAs, but awful at drafting, which set us back another year.

But NOBODY worked harder than Pitino. Every basketball guy I have ever talked to says the press can work in the NBA, but never will because the players don't have the work ethic to sustain that over 82 minutes, let alone 82 games. Rick's players quit on him, and embraced O'Brien when he left. That embrace appears to be over. Unless your name is Phil, your magic can only last so long in this league, before your message falls on deaf ears. Might be time to let O'Brien go.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

Antoine played for 6 pre-season games. I don't see how he could have coped an attitude to the extent it got him traded away.
That doesn't make any sense to me plus it just proves Ainge jumped the gun.

Everyone knew when Ainge came to town that Antoine was going to be traded away. The fact that he traded him before ever giving him a chance to play in a game that counted proves that point.
Antoine's alleged attitude is just an excuse Danny Ainge made up (or over blew) An excuse that the Antoine haters have caught onto and now post as fact.
I am sure Antoine wasn't in the greatest mood when he didn't get the extention he wanted but the bs Danny is spreading isn't true. Not from what I have been told.

Antoine did a lot for this team that isn't seen in the stats. His off the court leadership doesn't get the credit it deserves. As much as Danny Ainge claims it now was a bad influence I find it ironic that we now actually miss that leadership.
You don't think Antoine deserved to make his money well I don't think Pierce deserves to make his. I don't think Pierce has been husseling enough or trying hard enough his whole career here in Boston to merit his contract when he rarely showed up or shows up for all 4 quarters of a game.

Pierce knew Antoine was going to be traded before Antoine called him and told him. He was seen reading books about leadership days before the trade was announced. That contridicts his comments in another article where he says he was surprised when he got the phone call from Antoine saying he had been traded.
Then he made a bunch of comments about how he knew this was a business and how this team would still be winning without Antoine. I really feel his ego is getting in the way of this teams success. His calling out his teammtes isn't helping because up until two games ago Pierce was doing what he accused his teammates of doing.

Several people feel that Antoine was overpaid and they use that as the reason for why he had to go but this we can't win with him mantra repeated by the anti-Antoine fans is actually being proved out on the court in the opposite way. We can't win without him
(I hope that made sense)

I feel the same way about Pierce that several of you feel about Walker. (Over paid. Overrated with way to big an ego who takes too many stupid shots)
Only I never saw Walker not try on the court. If anything he tries to hard.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

I don't know about Antoine's leadership; I've never been in the Celtics' locker room. On the court Antoine definitely had his flaws. As we all know he hoisted too many 3's and didn't spend nearly enough time under the basket on offense. He also did not know when to stop shooting when he was having an off night.

But as Rick Adelman once said, if you can pass, you can play, and Antoine can pass. He sees the floor and can deliver the ball in transition or in the half court set. When he had the ball, there were always 3-4 threats to score, because if a teammate was open, Antoine could find him.

Pierce is a finisher. He is not the kind of player who makes his teammates better. He tries, but he doesn't have Antoine's passing skills. He does not see the floor as well as Walker, and that makes him vulnerable to the double team. Pierce also dribbles too much and telegraphs his passes, both of which create turnovers.

The ball has to be in James' or Banks' hands for the Celtics to be successful. The challenge for Pierce is to keep up with Banks. If you want to benefit from Banks, you have to run. If you are always 10 feet behind the play, as Pierce has been, Marcus isn't going to give you the ball-- and shouldn't give you the ball.

But, because Pierce is the star, the other guys frequently pull it back and wait for him to come down the floor to set up on the block. When that happens there are no more easy shots, because every coach in the league knows what the Celtics are going to do and the defense has had a chance to set up.


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> I don't know about Antoine's leadership; I've never been in the Celtics' locker room. On the court Antoine definitely had his flaws. As we all know he hoisted too many 3's and didn't spend nearly enough time under the basket on offense. He also did not know when to stop shooting when he was having an off night.
> 
> But as Rick Adelman once said, if you can pass, you can play, and Antoine can pass. He sees the floor and can deliver the ball in transition or in the half court set. When he had the ball, there were always 3-4 threats to score, because if a teammate was open, Antoine could find him.
> ...



excellent excellent post. why are you not coaching the c's......I'm serious, I cannot take much more of this, they are losing their fans


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Pierce and Leadership*

Two years ago, I read an NBA Inside Stuff Magazine article about Pierce. It listed John Maxwell's 21 Keys to Being a Good Leader (I could be off a word or two on the title) as a book he read that he recommended. 

That was in 2001 or 2002. I think the subject interests him. He didn't just pick it up when he learned Antoine was on his way out.

He is not the passer Antoine is, no, but he is trying to make his teammates better, and he is improving as a passer.


----------



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> I don't know about Antoine's leadership; I've never been in the Celtics' locker room. On the court Antoine definitely had his flaws. As we all know he hoisted too many 3's and didn't spend nearly enough time under the basket on offense. He also did not know when to stop shooting when he was having an off night.
> 
> But as Rick Adelman once said, if you can pass, you can play, and Antoine can pass. He sees the floor and can deliver the ball in transition or in the half court set. When he had the ball, there were always 3-4 threats to score, because if a teammate was open, Antoine could find him.
> ...


Ok Big John. Nice post. 

Very good points. What you say in this post is better than the many posts that I have read from you recently. 

Pierce is a finisher...Pierce is a killer. Some killers need someone to help load the gun...Walker did it...nobody is doing it now.

Even though you make nice points here you are still a hater lately...you have said, "TRADE PIERCE".

To trade Pierce would be the foolhardy move of an idiot...Ainge knows it...anyone with a true knowledge of value knows it... Paul Pierce is the TRUTH...you fools are going to be back on the bandwagon when Paul is back to dominating...and by the way Paul is playing well so get off his jock, he is still adjusting to a new team and a new system...OH NO he fell into his old habits... TRADE him.

Pierce is the best player on this sorry team. O'Brien is a good coach that brought us to the playoffs, you ingrates. Stop being so petty and fickle. The season is 17 games old and you want to trade Pierce? You want to fire O'Brien?

[strike]Fools act in haste and fail forever.`[/strike]

No need for that comment. ---agoo


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bad Bartons</b>!
> 
> Even though you make nice points here you are still a hater lately...you have said, "TRADE PIERCE".
> 
> To trade Pierce would be the foolhardy move of an idiot...Ainge knows it...anyone with a true knowledge of value knows it... Paul Pierce is the TRUTH...you fools are going to be back on the bandwagon when Paul is back to dominating...and by the way Paul is playing well so get off his jock, he is still adjusting to a new team and a new system...OH NO he fell into his old habits... TRADE him.


Pierce isn't playing well. He had zero assists against Memphis in 36 minutes. His scoring numbers looked good because he hit 4 out of 5 from beyond the arc. But if we wanted to be taking those kind of shots, why trade Antoine?

I have serious doubts whether Pierce will ever be able to adapt to an uptempo offense. There are other players who, while not as individually skilled as Pierce in some areas, will fit better into what the team is trying to do.

Pierce will never go back to dominating. The coaches around the league have learned how to stop him. He could be a nice complementary player, but not if he keeps jogging down the floor. For one thing, he needs to find a good personal trainer, and report next year in shape-- wherever he is playing.


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> 
> Pierce will never go back to dominating. The coaches around the league have learned how to stop him. He could be a nice complementary player, but not if he keeps jogging down the floor. For one thing, he needs to find a good personal trainer, and report next year in shape-- wherever he is playing.


I wouldn't say Pierce will never go back to dominating. With the right players around him, he could. Just with Walker, he could. It's not out of the question he could do it again. Baker is a nice complement, but he's not a playmaker like Walker. It's the point guards who need to step up. They really need to figure out how to beat the press. Otherwise, teams will just keep using it, and the Celtics will continue to lose. The first half of the Suns game was well executed. Pierce and everybody else were getting good shots. The press shut them down. That still doesn't explain their meltdown on the defensive end, but that's where Walker could have helped, too. He's not a great defensive player, but he would've fired them up to start playing harder. Pierce is not that kind of guy, and I don't expect him to be. I'm not saying Walker is the answer, but they need someone like him who can make plays and motivate. James and Banks can't do that. Baker is still getting himself back on the right track and trying to fit in, so I don't expect him to step up just yet. He could in the future. With another presence on the team who's a true leader (not even an All-Star necessarily), I think Pierce could dominate again.


----------



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

*Do we still trade Pierce???*

After 36 points and 14 boards do we still trade Paul Pierce?

Any opinions change when Paul came off the bench in the 4th to drain a couple of jumpers and stop the Seattle run?

Looks like Pierce is not done dominating. Like I have been saying even when he was struggling: Paul Pierce is one of the best in the NBA. He is Boston's franchise player. He has struggled with the new guys on this team and the loss of his old buddy Antoine Walker.

Trade Pierce? Funny!


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Man, Paul was great last night*

Did you see the block he had on Rashard Lewis?

What a game! Go Celtics!!!


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

*Re: Do we still trade Pierce???*



> Originally posted by <b>Bad Bartons</b>!
> After 36 points and 14 boards do we still trade Paul Pierce?
> 
> Any opinions change when Paul came off the bench in the 4th to drain a couple of jumpers and stop the Seattle run?
> ...








I was going to make a post saying wow all the sudden Pierce is doing well and noone wants to trade him or *****, but it's pointless, the fair weather fans will come back when he has one bad game, so BB, I agree w/ you, but I will choose to keep my mouth shut, oops.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

*Re: Man, Paul was great last night*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> Did you see the block he had on Rashard Lewis?
> 
> What a game! Go Celtics!!!








O yea, keepin' the faith GO C's.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

The better he plays, the more valuable he becomes on the market.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> The better he plays, the more valuable he becomes on the market.


Well, that's true. But, the better he plays, the less the Danny Ainge will even consider trading him.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Well if he's going to contribute, you don't trade him, if he's not (like he's done the first 18 games) then why would I want him on this team. 

If he keeps on dribbeling, then trade him, because he doesn't even have average ball handeling skills. The only way he'll do good if he starts shooting those J's he did yesterday.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

Get it through your heads people, Pierce is not going to be traded, enough enough enough already/


----------



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

*TRADE PIERCE*

Hey Haters!!!

Should the Celtics still trade Pierce?

If Boston does we can go back to losing again and you can go back to complaining!!!!!!

FOOLISH TALK!!!

When will you all admit that you were wrong?

It is a shame what I read on this board. Here it is on this link. Trade Pierce.

I just have to shake my head.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Seriously --

WHO IN THE HELL WOULD TRADE PAUL FREAKING PIERCE, AND WHY?

Are you guys completely nuts? Fair-weather fandom is as hilarious as it is discouraging.

This thread is exactly why most people would make terrible coaches/scouts/GMs.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> 
> 
> Pierce will never go back to dominating. The coaches around the league have learned how to stop him. He could be a nice complementary player, but not if he keeps jogging down the floor. For one thing, he needs to find a good personal trainer, and report next year in shape-- wherever he is playing.


Absolutely classic. Seriously, this is some hilarious stuff. I suppose Pierce's dominance as of late is due to....um....him being a "complementary player".


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> The better he plays, the more valuable he becomes on the market.


Well gee, no kidding. That's true for any player in any sport on any team.

Why do you say this instead of addressing the fact that Paul Pierce is, contrary to your previous presumptions, dominating once again? Why not elaborate on him being a mere "complementary player"?

I'm not trying to be rude and I'm certainly not trying to attack you. I just want to figure out certain people's thought processes, as they sometimes captivate me.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> Well gee, no kidding. That's true for any player in any sport on any team.
> ...


I don't care about Pierce individually. I only care about the team. Even when he is playing well, he slows down the offense and dribbles too much. If I were a Toronto fan, I would have the same issue with Vince Carter. although Carter turns it over less than Pierce.

Pierce is playing great and he has even hustled up the floor a few times during the last two games. I hope that continues. As I said in another post, the problem is not his heart, it's in his head. He is still in elementary school when it comes to learning how to play up tempo basketball.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Define Pierce Haters...is that the people who for the first time called Pierce out because of his horrible play in the first 15+ games?

Face it guys, Pierce didn't show anything for the first month....NOTHING.

He keeps getting better from game to game, but please NO MORE LEADING THE BREAK.

Last night....

Pierce with the rebound...James yells "hey, hey", Pierce looks at him and ignores him, and keeps dribbeling the ball, 2 seconds later they steal the ball from BEHIND, and Bosh scores an easy 2.

This guy needs to shot, or take it to the basket, get a rebound, and NOT have the ball in his hands UNLESS he's officiating the offense (he should get it at that time a the 3 point line) and NEVER, EVER dribble with it from one side of the court to the other.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Seriously --
> 
> WHO IN THE HELL WOULD TRADE PAUL FREAKING PIERCE, AND WHY?
> ...


I don't think we should trade Pierce but he has not played like he should have except the last 3 games. He deserves to be called out. This has to be the first time it has ever happaned.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Last night....
> 
> Pierce with the rebound...James yells "hey, hey", Pierce looks at him and ignores him, and keeps dribbeling the ball, 2 seconds later they steal the ball from BEHIND, and Bosh scores an easy 2.


Yes that was really horrible. The good news is that it only happened once-- although he did have several other turnovers, including the first palming call I've ever seen made on an all star. (It was a good call, though.)

Earlier in the year he was doing that sort of thing 5-6 times a game.

Once again, whenever Pierce gets the ball and dribbles it at half speed up the floor, there are no more easy shots on that possession. Pierce may keep it and make some spectaular shot, but spectacular plays are not high percentage. Easy layups don't make the ESPN highlights but they win games.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Big John -- well, I gotta hand it to you. You explained yourself well.

However, if you're worried about the flow of the offense, shouldn't you be more worried about Banks and James rather than Pierce?


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Pierce and the turnover*

You guys are pathetic. The Celtics have ZERO turnovers in the first half, have scored 110+ the last two, 100+ the last five, and the offense doesn't flow through Pierce? Look at his assist numbers. Look at the way he finds James and Jiri.

That turnover was pretty funny. Paul was locked in on the guys up front and paying no attention to the defense. He was also looking pretty slow. But we have been running more, and so has Paul. 

Bottom Line: Another great game by Paul and the Celtics win again against a pretty decent team.

Some of those "awful games" Paul had were without Eric Williams and Raef LaFrentz, which puts Paul against 2-3 defenders every time down. The Trade Paul crowd should be committed. Clearly, they just don't know The Truth.

The guy has another great game (how about that rebound late in the game when he just skied up there?) and you're talking about the bad play. Ha.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Big John -- well, I gotta hand it to you. You explained yourself well.
> 
> However, if you're worried about the flow of the offense, shouldn't you be more worried about Banks and James rather than Pierce?


No, because they don't get nearly as many touches as Pierce. As for Banks, he makes alot of rookie mistakes, but walking the ball up the floor isn't one of them.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: Pierce and the turnover*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> You guys are pathetic. The Celtics have ZERO turnovers in the first half, have scored 110+ the last two, 100+ the last five, and the offense doesn't flow through Pierce? Look at his assist numbers. Look at the way he finds James and Jiri.


And I think I've said quiite clearly that Pierce has been playing better lately, particularly in the halfcourt offense.

In case you had not noticed, Michael Redd had 30 points last night also, and he makes a quarter of what Pierce makes.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

If people can't see that Paul is a less then average ballhandler then you people are blind. He shouldn't have the ball in his hands in his own half court unless he gets the rebound and passes quickly to someone.


----------



## MDTS and MCTS (Sep 2, 2003)

but when Redd's contract expires he will make more


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fairweather fan</b>!
> but when Redd's contract expires he will make more


Oh yes-- but that won't happen until 2005-2006.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Wake me up when Redd wins something. Anything.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Wake me up when Redd wins something. Anything.


Well, Pierce made it to the Eastern Conference finals once. Neither of them has won anything in the pros.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Re: Pierce and the turnover*



> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> 
> 
> And I think I've said quiite clearly that Pierce has been playing better lately, particularly in the halfcourt offense.
> ...


Im not a Pierce fanatic, but it's stupid say Michael Redd will be better than Paul Pierce


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

I like Michael Red but he just isnt as good as Pierce! And never will be!


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Pierce and the turnover*



> Originally posted by <b>Celts11</b>!
> 
> 
> Im not a Pierce fanatic, but it's stupid say Michael Redd will be better than Paul Pierce


Who said that? Of course Redd isn't as good as Pierce. All I said is that I would be willing to trade Pierce for Redd and Kukoc. Redd is a better up tempo player. Obviously he doesn't defend or rebound as well as Pierce.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Pierce and the turnover*



> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> 
> 
> All I said is that I would be willing to trade Pierce for Redd and Kukoc.


Step away from the crackpipe.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Well, Big John has a valid argument, and I can definitely see his angle. Redd is a second-tier star, and Kukoc is no slouch either. But Pierce is a franchise-level superstar, and his value to a team, in my opinion, goes beyond stats.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> But Pierce is a franchise-level superstar, and his value to a team, in my opinion, goes beyond stats.


That's what they said about Antoine Walker.


----------



## Gtown07 (Dec 10, 2003)

Paul Pierce is much much better than you give him credit for. He's easily the best player in the Eastern Conference and he's a leader. The dude plays w/ emotion and plays well at the end of games. He Scores and plays good D. He's what EVERY team needs. 
His post game interview last nite showed why he is such a leader. He talked about pretty much every player on his team and how great they were. That's a leader unlike his contemporaries TMac and Kobe. If I had my choice out of the three I'd pick Pierce. Kobe maybe if I wanted the most marketable. 

Redd Args:
Redd is good but he is not even close to Pierce's level, in every aspect, scoring, D, and leadership, just to name a few. 

I dont think Ainge will trade him, he's going to build around him. I think that's obvious. 

Also, I know Marcus Banks hasn't exactly taken you guys by storm but look for him to be a very good player soon. Another smart Ainge move.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Gtown07</b>!
> 
> 
> Also, I know Marcus Banks hasn't exactly taken you guys by storm but look for him to be a very good player soon. Another smart Ainge move.


He has, until he's been benched for NO damn reason......

Whats the other "smart Ainge move"? And BTW he didn't draft Banks, it was Wallace, and it was Wallace who made the call to Memphis too.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Banks Benching*

I heard he was late for a practice.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Well, Paul had 41 points, 9 rebounds, 6 assists, 4 steals and 2 blocks as the Celtic offense once again reaches the century mark in a big win over the Cavs.

Trade Pierce? Yeah right.


----------



## Gtown07 (Dec 10, 2003)

That's good Marcus is playing well. I haven't gotten to see them play too much and it seems from the lines James is getting much more time. 

My bad I forgot Ainge wasn't there yet f/ the draft.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Gtown07</b>!
> That's good Marcus is playing well. I haven't gotten to see them play too much and it seems from the lines James is getting much more time.
> 
> My bad I forgot Ainge wasn't there yet f/ the draft.


He was there, but he didn't get Marcus...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

After all this talk, the Celtics are now 12-12, 2nd in the Atlantic (lol), and they are 6th in the East.

Celts have a shot at being top 4 in the East. There's no need for anymore moves, they just need to play together, like they have been. 

The Walker trade was good, he was too inconsistent for Boston to ever have title hopes while he was on the team and it was time for Boston to have a new look. Building around Pierce is the perfect move for Boston to make.

Kudos to the Celtics.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> After all this talk, the Celtics are now 12-12, 2nd in the Atlantic (lol), and they are 6th in the East.
> 
> Celts have a shot at being top 4 in the East. There's no need for anymore moves, they just need to play together, like they have been.
> ...


X, if you guys didn't sign Payton and Malone, lost players that helped you a LOT, and basically it was a 2 man show again (Shaq/Kobe) but because you lost all the talent the year before only made it to the 2nd round would you trade Shaq or Kobe just "because you didn't like" one of them?


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

*hey*

Hey guys.

Where are the haters??????????

You can't deny this performance


CELTS BABY.


the truth the truth the truth


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

First of all, Pierce shouldn't get scrutinized every time he makes a bad play. Everybody makes mistakes and people have to realize Pierce isn't Superman. Also, Pierce shouldn't get appaulded every single good game. Those are two extremes and you have to settle in between them.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

Yes, everyone makes mistakes, but not everyone leads the league in mistakes. Through last night's game, Pierce had 102 turnovers (most in the league) with an assist-to-turnover ratio of 1.29. In contrast, guys like Marbury and Baron Davis have a/t ratios of over 3.


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> Yes, everyone makes mistakes, but not everyone leads the league in mistakes. Through last night's game, Pierce had 102 turnovers (most in the league) with an assist-to-turnover ratio of 1.29. In contrast, guys like Marbury and Baron Davis have a/t ratios of over 3.


Marbury and Davis are point guards. They're supposed to be handling the ball and dishing out assists. Pierce is not a point guard and is not supposed to be handling the ball so much. That's why his turnovers are so high. OB needs to stop telling them to give it to Pierce off a rebound or made basket. Pierce should not be running the offense like Walker did. He doesn't have the court vision. He's a slasher and does well coming off screens. He has the ability to dribble through double teams, but he shouldn't do it from a standstill position. He should already be in motion, and the defense should already be in motion. He did that well against the Cavs. Still, he was handling the ball too much. This benching of Banks is getting a little old. Let the point guards handle the ball and learn the best ways to get it to Pierce. Everything will improve in the long run.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Celts11</b>!
> First of all, Pierce shouldn't get scrutinized every time he makes a bad play. Everybody makes mistakes and people have to realize Pierce isn't Superman. Also, Pierce shouldn't get appaulded every single good game. Those are two extremes and you have to settle in between them.








Exactly, but there are deff MORE people who scrutinize him whenever he doez one little thing wrong.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mrsister</b>!
> 
> 
> Marbury and Davis are point guards. They're supposed to be handling the ball and dishing out assists. Pierce is not a point guard and is not supposed to be handling the ball so much. That's why his turnovers are so high.


Right!!!


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Richie Rich</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like People did to Walker....but Pierce isn't getting it half as what Walker got, and no this isn't the same, Pierce fans are still at large, but not here....yet.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mrsister</b>!
> Marbury and Davis are point guards. They're supposed to be handling the ball and dishing out assists. Pierce is not a point guard and is not supposed to be handling the ball so much. That's why his turnovers are so high.





> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> 
> 
> Right!!!


But the thing is he is handeling the ball so much, and it really gets on my nerves when he makes stupid mistakes, not the one he isn't responsible for, but the stupid ones like not give the ball to the PG who's way ahead of him on the court.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*You do get some stupid turnovers...but....*

When do you think the Celtics get easier shots, when Mike James is bringing it down or Pierce, who will drive and have 3-5 guys collapse on him?

Pierce should get rid of the ball on the break, but sometimes he is our best option because the defense gives him so much attention. I mean, have you seen the looks that Jiri and MJames are getting? Pierce is not the best ballhandler in the world but he has the best floor vision on the team and draws the defense better than anyone.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: You do get some stupid turnovers...but....*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> When do you think the Celtics get easier shots, when Mike James is bringing it down or Pierce, who will drive and have 3-5 guys collapse on him?
> 
> Pierce should get rid of the ball on the break, but sometimes he is our best option because the defense gives him so much attention. I mean, have you seen the looks that Jiri and MJames are getting? Pierce is not the best ballhandler in the world but he has the best floor vision on the team and draws the defense better than anyone.


Pierce doesn't have the best floor vision on the team. Marcus Banks and Jiri Welsch probably do.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: You do get some stupid turnovers...but....*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> When do you think the Celtics get easier shots, when Mike James is bringing it down or Pierce, who will drive and have 3-5 guys collapse on him?
> 
> Pierce should get rid of the ball on the break, but sometimes he is our best option because the defense gives him so much attention. I mean, have you seen the looks that Jiri and MJames are getting? Pierce is not the best ballhandler in the world but he has the best floor vision on the team and draws the defense better than anyone.


Well no one is going to double or tripple team Pierce when he gets a defensive rebound...I agree the offense should go through him, but he also needs to get into position and just shoot when he gets the ball, sure he can turn it over, but not with stupid turnovers.....he's too good to do that kind of crap.

Also another reason why this team has been turning it around the past 5 games is because Mike James is more of a SG and Jiri Welsch is the PG.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

*Big John*

Paul Pierce is 7th in the League in efficiency rating.

Tracy McGrady is 9th.

Baron Davis is 10th.

Antoine Walker is 16th.

Stephon Marbury is 24th.

*Paul Pierce is shooting better than all of them.*


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

Pierce fans at large? Not Yet?


You got a fan here that has the loyalty of 20. 

holla at ya boy!

Go Celts


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheTruth34</b>!
> Pierce fans at large? Not Yet?
> 
> 
> ...


And he proves my point....thanks.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

What about this point?



> Paul Pierce is 7th in the League in efficiency rating.
> 
> Tracy McGrady is 9th.
> 
> ...


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> What about this point?


Of all the players on that team tell me which team has the best record?
Obviously some of them are doing more for their team (with lower ratings) then Paul is doing for his team that is at 500.

If Paul continue's to be a ball hog and keep this attachment to the ball come the real season (if they even get there) he will be doing more harm then good.

The year before last he was triple teamed and still tried to shoot the ball. He obviously doesn't trust his teammates that much yet. In the end that will hurt him more then it will his teammates.
Eric will be gone by then if Danny has his way and who else do you think is going to be able to step it up come playoff time.

Oh wait. I don't think you will care then will you because as long as Pierce gets his points the rest doesn't matter to you.


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> 
> Of all the players on that team tell me which team has the best record?
> Obviously some of them are doing more for their team (with lower ratings) and they are winning then Paul is doing for his team that is at 500.


Baron Davis and Antoine Walker are the only two that Vega listed that have a better record than the C's, and Michael Finley, Dirk Nowitzki, and Steve Nash have more to do with Dallas's record than Toine.


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> Oh wait. I don't think you will care then will you because as long as Pierce gets his points the rest doesn't matter to you.


That's a bit of a condescending remark considering you have no idea who VV is, don't you think? So now you're stereotyping everybody who gives props to Pierce?


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kcchiefs-fan</b>!
> 
> 
> Baron Davis and Antoine Walker are the only two that Vega listed that have a better record than the C's, and Michael Finley, Dirk Nowitzki, and Steve Nash have more to do with Dallas's record than Toine.


That is a lie. Antoine is doing more for that team then Dirk Finley or Steve at this moment in time. There is more to winning then points.

Walker is second in points (behind Dirk) First in rebounds and 2nd in Assists. While Dirk is first in points, second in rebounds and 3rd in assists (only a few tenths a head of Travis Best who plays a lot less minutes)
Steve is fifth in points, 7th in rebounds and 1st in assists and Finley is 3rd in points, 3rd in assist and 6th in rebounds.

Do the math.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kcchiefs-fan</b>!
> 
> 
> That's a bit of a condescending remark considering you have no idea who VV is, don't you think? So now you're stereotyping everybody who gives props to Pierce?


Considering she has a Kansas avatar I think that pretty much sums up that she is a member of the Pierce obsessed society. She is worse then you are when it comes to defending every Pierce post. lol


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> 
> 
> That is a lie. Antoine is doing more for that team then Dirk Finley or Steve at this moment in time. There is more to winning then points.
> ...


Yea, it's not like they got to the WC Championship and very easily could've won it all last year without Walker. But you can believe what you want, I figured this kind of post was coming from you.


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> 
> 
> Considering she has a Kansas avatar I think that pretty much sums up that she is a member of the Pierce obsessed society. She is worse then you are when it comes to defending every Pierce post. lol


Like I said, stereotyping.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kcchiefs-fan</b>!
> 
> 
> Yea, it's not like they got to the WC Championship and very easily could've won it all last year without Walker. But you can believe what you want, I figured this kind of post was coming from you.


I have actually been watching the games and seeing for my own eyes who has done what with that team.

Ask any of the Dallas fans (not Dirk fans. They are worse then Pierce fanatics) who has been doing the most for that team so far
this year. You live in Kansas if I remember which means you don't even watch the Celtics or Mavericks. So you don't know much that is for sure.

Walker is not the best player on the Mavericks but he has been playing amazingly for them overall. You prove your Pierce fanaticism every time you post.
Is Walker that much of a threat to Pierce world domination that you feel the need to put down a player who isn't from your team?

Another pathetic post and of course you didn't answer the real question. Anbother pot calling the kettle black post.


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> 
> 
> I have actually been watching the games and seeing for my own eyes who has done what with that team.
> ...


Dallas isn't exactly a team that's shied away from by national telecasts. They've got their fair share of nationally televised games that I've seen. Sure, Walker's played well for them this year, 10 boards a game is nice. But I think it's pretty obvious who the most important players to that team are.

What does Walker have to do with Pierce? I think virtually everyone would agree that Pierce is better than Walker. That has absolutely no merit to anything, though. You just can't handle anybody saying something negative about your precious Toine, and thus fabricate insane reasons that everybody must have for saying such mean things about him. The fact of the matter is you're a very ignorant human being that sorely needs to get a life and not worry so much about somebody you most likely don't even know.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kcchiefs-fan</b>!
> 
> 
> Dallas isn't exactly a team that's shied away from by national telecasts. They've got their fair share of nationally televised games that I've seen. Sure, Walker's played well for them this year, 10 boards a game is nice. But I think it's pretty obvious who the most important players to that team are.
> ...


The Boston media has said many times that Walker is a better overall player then Pierce. (Pierce is the obvious better scorer but there is more to winning then hogging the ball and taking all the shots like Pierce does)
Which is why Pierce wanted Antoine gone. He thought he could win the Celtics a Championship on his own. (So much for that theory when you are 12 and 12 in the pathetic East)

I won't get into a pissing match with you about the Mavericks because you clearly have issue's with giving Antoine any credit.
(Something his coaches and the owner have already done so far this year and on National Television for one of them)

What does Walker have to do with Pierce you ask? well the answer is as simple as your mind. You hate Antoine because you are in love with Paul Pierce. That is why you continue to follow me around. You do this to anyone who sticks up for Antoine and call's Pierce out when he ruin's this teams chance of winning. Like he has done so many times this year.


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> 
> 
> The Boston media has said many times that Walker is a better overall player then Pierce. (Pierce is the obvious better scorer but there is more to winning then hogging the ball and taking all the shots like Pierce does)
> ...


If you choose to believe Toine is better than Pierce that's your business. I could care less. But you have a hidden agenda with bashing Pierce to make yourself feel better about Toine's situation. Anyway, it's rather pointless to bicker about it. I know your opinion on the situation, and you like to think you know mine.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kcchiefs-fan</b>!
> 
> 
> If you choose to believe Toine is better than Pierce that's your business. I could care less. But you have a hidden agenda with bashing Pierce to make yourself feel better about Toine's situation. Anyway, it's rather pointless to bicker about it. I know your opinion on the situation, and you like to think you know mine.


Antoine is in a better place. Why would I feel sorry about that?
He is on a better team with better players. He has a better coach (one who know's what he is doing) and an amazing owner who will do anything to make his team win.

Antoine is in a better place even if the trade was done to keep Antoine a second fiddle player.
He is on a team now where winning is all that matter's How many points the star player scores doesn't seem to matter to Dallas fans. As long as they win. You can never say that about Boston and their "fans".

I feel sorry for Boston because they traded away their leader and are trying to trade away the one guy they have left with any kind of leadership skills . If you think the Celtics are a better team this year then last then you are being dishonest to yourself.


Like I said, The Boston media has even pointed out who the better player was. If anyone in Boston can admit who the overall better player is then it should be able to get through the heads of the so called Celtics fans.

I am not talking about scoring. Pierce is obviously a better scorer but there is more to playing basketball then just scoring the points.


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> 
> 
> Antoine is in a better place. Why would I feel sorry about that?
> ...


I won't get into an argument over who's better between Antoine Walker and Paul Pierce. 95% of the world, at least, would say Pierce, and I'm included in that. But you obviously feel differently and that's your opinion, I have no problem with that whatsoever. I don't bash people because their opinion differs from mine, as long as it's a rational opinion.

The only thing I have to disagree about this post is your comment about considering this year's team better than last year's. I don't know if it was a hypothetical example or you were insinuating I considered the C's better than last year, but regardless, I most certainly think last year's team was superior to this year's and I'm sure most everyone else does as well.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Last laugh*

I don't remember the Boston media saying anything like that. But if you believe Walker is better than Pierce, throw it out on the general board as a poll and see what people say.

I guarantee at least 75% say Pierce.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Last laugh*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> I don't remember the Boston media saying anything like that. But if you believe Walker is better than Pierce, throw it out on the general board as a poll and see what people say.
> 
> I guarantee at least 75% say Pierce.


How many radio and TV talk show's do you watch?
Do you listen to WEEI ? or stay up every Sunday and watch Sports final? Or the show Bob Lobel has on NESN?
Or the late night show on NECN?
Or the one with Butch Sterns on Fox? (Do you even know who Butch Sterns is?)


Somehow I doubt you watch as much Sports show stuff as I do.
It has been said by many people in this town who the better all around player is. 

Of course people will say Pierce is a better player on this board because all the fans care about is scoring. There is more to being a good player then scoring.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

All it takes is watching more TV than someone else to make you smarter than them? Sweet. I should be brilliant quite soon, particularly with the break coming up.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>agoo101284</b>!
> All it takes is watching more TV than someone else to make you smarter than them? Sweet. I should be brilliant quite soon, particularly with the break coming up.


Don't put words in my mouth. Where did I say I was smarter then anyone because I watch TV?

What I said was that I have heard this statement made by many of the Boston media because I watch a lot of sports shows.
No one ever mentioned being smarter.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Go Celtics!!!*

I am so thrilled the Celtics have won 5 consecutive games, I just don't know what to do.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Here's a simple question for you, lastlaugh.

Which guy has a better chance of helping his team win -- a guy with a top 10 efficiency rating or a guy with a top 20 efficiency rating?

Use simple logic if you're stumped.


----------



## chapi (Apr 4, 2003)

i think the celtics would be better if they traded Pierce and not Walker


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>chapi</b>!
> i think the celtics would be better if they traded Pierce and not Walker


Well, I think you better stay to liking the Bobcats with trade ideas like that.

Are you absolutely kidding????

You would rather trade Pierce than Antoine? 

Yeah, I could really see Antoine creating through double teams and scoring well. I could see Antoine rebounding the ball by himself. 

Thats a joke. Antoine needs a second option to make him successful. That is why he is playing well in Dallas. The franchise would be a disaster without Paul, and keeping Toine.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TheTruth34</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, I think you better stay to liking the Bobcats with trade ideas like that.
> ...








We still need to make a trade and plug sum1 else in who will be a 2nd or 3rd option, though Vinny and Jiri are doing quite well, I'd rrather we get another proven scorer for our 2nd or third option and then have VInny as 2nd or 3rd, then Jiri, etc.


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Richie Rich</b>!
> 
> We still need to make a trade and plug sum1 else in who will be a 2nd or 3rd option, though Vinny and Jiri are doing quite well, I'd rrather we get another proven scorer for our 2nd or third option and then have VInny as 2nd or 3rd, then Jiri, etc.


I don't think we desparately need another scorer. The past several games have shown we can put the ball in the hoop with efficiency against good teams (nobody had scored 100 points against Toronto before we did). Our major problem is rebounding. However, I'm not sure we need a trade to get that. We've got some rebounders (Hunter and Perkins) who just aren't getting minutes. I think they need to be developed. Put McCarty on the IL. Put Jones on the IL unless they're going to actually use him. Hunter showed he can score in the summer league as well as rebound. I don't think a few minutes here and there will hurt. Perkins is a big body who's not intimidated by anyone. Blount and Battie are doing well, but they just don't rebound like they should. Now that Raef is gone for the season, it's time to play the rookies. 

The point guard situation is still shaky, but James has stepped up in points and assists. I don't know what Banks has done to piss OB off, but I think it's been enough games now to bring him back into a meaningful role.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>chapi</b>!
> i think the celtics would be better if they traded Pierce and not Walker


I think the Celtics would be better if they had kept both Walker and Pierce and added talent around them...I mean that's what every team does but us, we give up on everyone.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheTruth34</b>!
> 
> 
> Thats a joke. Antoine needs a second option to make him successful. That is why he is playing well in Dallas. The franchise would be a disaster without Paul, and keeping Toine.


Antoine is easily the #2 option in Dallas right now...he's their best player, especially when Dirk was out and the Mavs needed him, he stepped up.

Also I wish Antoine was our 3rd or 4th option...because with that we would have some talent around him...and it wouldn't be a two man show.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I wish Antoine was our second option and we had better 3rd and 4th options.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

*ho hum.....here's some more numbers.*

http://www.realgm.com/boards/viewtopic.php?t=192070


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: ho hum.....here's some more numbers.*



> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> http://www.realgm.com/boards/viewtopic.php?t=192070



Paul Pierce fans are so pathetic I am LMAO right now.
Will you do nothing to prop him up?

You knew what the answer to this poll was going to be because fans of the NBA only care about scoring and show offey players like Paul Pierce.

It truly is pathetic. lol


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Yeah, Pierce is _soooooooooo_ razzle-dazzle compared to Walker.

Right.


----------



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

*Paul Pierce has been named NBA player of the week.*

Anyone still want to trade Paul?


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

*Re: Re: ho hum.....here's some more numbers.*



> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> You knew what the answer to this poll was going to be because fans of the NBA only care about scoring and show offey players like Paul Pierce.


Please. That's why a lot of casual NBA fans barely know who he is. That's why Vince Carter has 8 times the amount of all-star votes he does.

The thing is, this site is populated by many intelligent basketball fans who aren't swayed by the fancy dunk or crossover. That's why the poll in the NBA forum is pretty valid. 30-3 now, btw, and none of the 3 that voted Walker have given an explanation.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

kc with yet another trey from way downtown. Nicely done.

Capitulation is simply not an option for some people I guess. Kind of like the Iraqi Information Officer.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Re: ho hum.....here's some more numbers.*



> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not a Paul Pierce "fanatic" and I don't "hate" Antoine. But, this is truly pathetic. If I'm reading this correct, you're basically saying Paul is a better player because he shows off. Paul Pierce is the better player. Antoine Walker is a great player and his best compliment. Leave it at that.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

If lastlaugh finds a way top his latest salvo, I'm going to the liquor store and getting me a nice bottle of whiskey to enjoy the show with.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Also, I find it a little telling that Big John is steering clear of the argument.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Also, I find it a little telling that Big John is steering clear of the argument.


I guess he agrees.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

I guess so too.

Silence is a very powerful currency.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> I guess so too.
> 
> Silence is a very powerful currency.


Or it could be that he is watching the Celtics game and hasn't yet noticed the thread is still here.

Fans of the Celtics usually watch there games and don't go off to the liquor store during them.
Then again you don't get Celtics games in Kansas do you:laugh:


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

I can't watch the game, as I don't have League Pass.


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> Then again you don't get Celtics games in Kansas do you:laugh:


You know, putting a laughing symbol at the end of your post doesn't automatically make it funny. I'm not sure what exactly was supposed to be humorous about what you typed.......


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*They don't get league pass in Kansas...*

but they don't pay the same tax rate you do, and they don't have men marrying men there, either. :laugh:


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kcchiefs-fan</b>!
> 
> 
> You know, putting a laughing symbol at the end of your post doesn't automatically make it funny. I'm not sure what exactly was supposed to be humorous about what you typed.......


Listen Kansas City Chiefs fan. I didn't mean it to be funny. I meant it as ironic laughter because while you know so much (sarcastic tone)about what the Celtics do and what they need for their team you have never actually seen them play a single game.

It's kind of like how Oprah tells everyone how to raise their children when she doesn't have any of her own.


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> 
> 
> Listen Kansas City Chiefs fan. I didn't mean it to be funny. I meant it as ironic laughter because while you know so much (sarcastic tone)about what the Celtics do and what they need for their team you have never actually seen them play a single game.
> ...


It's funny how you're getting on someone's case about commenting on something they don't get to witness first hand a great deal. You're frenzy of bashes at VV and myself in the previous thread that ended up being closed was as ignorant as any of yours I've read, unbelievably. You tried to bash KU, yet you clearly had no idea who Roy Williams is..........the man coached KU for 15 seasons and has the best active record of any coach in America....he wasn't fired. Just a heads up for any later insults you want to throw our way in an attempt to get under our skin


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kcchiefs-fan</b>!
> 
> 
> It's funny how you're getting on someone's case about commenting on something they don't get to witness first hand a great deal. You're frenzy of bashes at VV and myself in the previous thread that ended up being closed was as ignorant as any of yours I've read, unbelievably. You tried to bash KU, yet you clearly had no idea who Roy Williams is..........the man coached KU for 15 seasons and has the best active record of any coach in America....he wasn't fired. Just a heads up for any later insults you want to throw our way in an attempt to get under our skin


I fully admit that I don't know anything about Kansas U but that doesn't mean I can't read about how they always choke during the big games. That is a fact that every College bball fan knows.
Fired or quit your "coach" must of got sick of playing for a bunch of ball hog, wimps that couldn't even beat Syracuse led by a freshman (albeit an amazing freshman at that)
Kind of ironic that this kid was better then your entire team.

If you have such a problem with everything I say then stop following me around to every post I make.


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> 
> 
> I fully admit that I don't know anything about Kansas U but that doesn't mean I can't read about how they always choke during the big games. That is a fact that every College bball fan knows.
> ...


You're so off base it's rather funny. First of all, Syracuse beat a number of great teams on it's way to the Final Four. Kansas beat Arizona (easily the most talented team in the country last year) and Duke (another one of the absolute best in the country) in rout to the Final Four, than pulverized Marquette. They played terrible against Syracuse, were awful from the foul stripe, yet still were close in the NC game. This was also without a current preseason All-American Wayne Simien. You fully admitted to not knowing anything about KU, you probably should've left it at that. Instead you proceeded to bash the program without any knowledge on what you were saying, but were assuming the admission of your ignorance on the subject would get you by without looking like a complete idiot. Kansas isn't widely regarded as one of the 5 finest basketball programs in the history of collegiate sports for nothing.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kcchiefs-fan</b>!
> 
> 
> You're so off base it's rather funny. First of all, Syracuse beat a number of great teams on it's way to the Final Four. Kansas beat Arizona (easily the most talented team in the country last year) and Duke (another one of the absolute best in the country) in rout to the Final Four, than pulverized Marquette. They played terrible against Syracuse, were awful from the foul stripe, yet still were close in the NC game. This was also without a current preseason All-American Wayne Simien. You fully admitted to not knowing anything about KU, you probably should've left it at that. Instead you proceeded to bash the program without any knowledge on what you were saying, but were assuming the admission of your ignorance on the subject would get you by without looking like a complete idiot. Kansas isn't widely regarded as one of the 5 finest basketball programs in the history of collegiate sports for nothing.


Not only do you have this fanatical attachment to Paul Pierce apparently you also have it to his former University.

Your team is known as a bunch of choke artists. The televsion coverage even mentioned that last year after your team blew another game they should have won.
The year Pierce was on their team they also should have one but lost before even getting to the finals. (Got that from Paul Pierce's special on Fox)
Apparently yout team chokes all the time. If the National media has caught onto that fact then it says a lot.

Admit that your team is full of frauds? Every year they prove that they can't win big games.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

It appears to me that this thread lost is redeeming value a few pages ago. As such, no mas. ---agoo


----------

